# George Kolias-- Freak!



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

This guy is fucking amazing. Feel free to add other videos of him or others playing. He is in my opinion the best death metal drummer in the world.
Check out this vid.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2010)

I prefer Pete Sandoval but yes, Kollias is a machine.

Edit: He's not big on improv.  Kidding, I know it's just an example - but also I can see his transitioning is shoddy at times.


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I prefer Pete Sandoval but yes, Kollias is a machine.


 
Sandoval is one of my favs also! His work is incredible


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Sandoval is one of my favs also! His work is incredible





Nicholas Barker fan too?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2010)

not my cuppa but you have to admit that is pretty impressive ... and controlled too.


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha.. yeah, Love his work in dimmu's albums. 
L


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

Flo Mournier is another favourite of mine. Check this out- 
Keep in mind its just another cryptopsy song for him! lol


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah man, big early Cryptopsy fan, myself. I can't believe how fucking crap they are now 

Impressive drummer though.


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh fuck the unspoken king was a massive flop. One of the worst releases ever.. cant believe they put the name cryptopsy to it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Oh fuck the unspoken king was a massive flop. One of the worst releases ever.. cant believe they put the name cryptopsy to it.



I really hate starting conversations like this but, fuck, you said it...


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 22, 2010)

As far as Kollias goes, may we begin to question his position as trying to pass for a human?


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I really hate starting conversations like this but, fuck, you said it...


 
I dont mind ragging a good band for producing shitty stuff! lol
Hopefully the next album is in the right direction


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> As far as Kollias goes, may we begin to question his position as trying to pass for a human?


 
I would have to agree, saw nile a few weeks back and he seems to be too fast to be human. Couldnt believe the endurance he has, nile's full set is amazing


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 22, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> As far as Kollias goes, may we begin to question his position as trying to pass for a human?



He is not a human, he is Greek. 

Funnies aside, has anyone heard a record from his side project, I have it somewhere in my room. If you think that he is going crazy in Nile then you haven't seen anything...


----------



## eric86 (Jun 22, 2010)

Shit, thats a scary thought. I didnt think anything was crazier than his playing in nile!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Nicholas Barker fan too?


 
Nick Barker ftw... But there are a million sick drummers... 

George is definitely the man.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 22, 2010)

As far as speed goes, I'll definitely give the crown to George! His style makes me lose interest really quickly though, unfortunately. However, his stamina is just inhuman.

My personal favorite is _Thomas Corn_, the guy from Lykathea Aflame; He comes from the Flo Mounier school as far as style goes. Too bad they only released one album as a band, but as far as my own personal tastes go, it's the best/most fun drumming performance in metal to listen to, even more so than Gene Hoglan's on Individual Thought Patterns. Honorable mention goes to Christy on The Sound of Perseverance too!


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally I always thought George is overrated because he's rather sloppy when he blasts--



First blast in the song comes in late then audibly tails out before he literally abruptly halts right before the tom rolls and even then the hits don't really stand out in the mix much. Kindof shocking really. I will say his feet are utterly flawless.

Derek Roddy is better IMO, him and Marco Minnemann. For the latter, he toured with Necrophagist so I suppose you could call him a death metal drummer.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 22, 2010)

IMO it showed that Marco is not a DM drummer when I saw Necro with him, as awesomw as he is. Romain tore him a new asshole on the next tour.


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 22, 2010)

The guy from Origin is inhumainly fast too. And we all seem to forget that Mr. Kollias has Zeus on his side, it's almost cheating


----------



## Thep (Jun 23, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> The guy from Origin is inhumainly fast too. And we all seem to forget that Mr. Kollias has Zeus on his side, it's almost cheating



Longstreth is sloppy as hell...and seems a bit lazy live


----------



## eric86 (Jun 23, 2010)

Inferno.. Also fucking amazing


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2010)

Kolias is a speed machine but I don't like his sound in recordings. I know you have to use triggering to sound clear in these speeds but his sound is too processed. Also I haven't heard him play something that isn't blast beat, double bass, break, blast beat (I am not a big fan of Nile so maybe I am wrong). With that being said I would have no fucking problem if he played in my band! I don't if the rest of us good follow him though hhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I prefer Pete Sandoval but yes, Kollias is a machine.
> 
> Edit: He's not big on improv.  Kidding, I know it's just an example - but also I can see his transitioning is shoddy at times.





George's improv is very boring to me. I prefer his written perfomances.


----------



## eggoboi18 (Jun 23, 2010)

Kolias is an absolute machine! Although, I do get bored of his drumming rather quickly, and I'm not a *huge* fan of Nile anyway, but yes, that man is inhuman.


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 24, 2010)

It's KolLias, not Kolias.

He really does have inhuman stamina, you have to see them live. He sometimes writes boring drums but sometimes he writes some good stuff on boring riffs. Also, I like Kollias's fills.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Kolias


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 24, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Shit, thats a scary thought. I didnt think anything was crazier than his playing in nile!



Remembered the name of his side project its "Sickening Horror" unless I am mistaken. Check them.


----------



## whisper (Jun 25, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> He is not a human, he is Greek.
> 
> Funnies aside, has anyone heard a record from his side project, I have it somewhere in my room. If you think that he is going crazy in Nile then you haven't seen anything...



his stuff in Sickening Horror (before Nile) was great too. haven't heard of anything new, very interested!


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kollias is the man, there is no doubt about that. I have a lot of respect for him as a musician that's really cares about drummming. The only other person I find inspirational as GK is Jim Chapin, RIP. 

For the person who mentioned Origin, Longstreth uses interlaced doubles. I think he sounds great in studio but I've never seen him live. 

Back to GK. A lot of people call him a robot. If you actually listen to his double bass patterns in his DVD, you'll notice he crushes his 16th notes frequently. Blasting hand is regularly out of lock when initiating and sometimes when ceasing. However, the only people that are going to notice are people who are very analytical, maybe even overly analytical. 

I'm not taking away anything from GK, he's lightyears out of my league and a damn good drummer. He's my favorite living drummer along w/ Roddy, who also has some technical glitches but honestly drums a bit tighter than GK. 

Those guys are both technique monsters and fucking ace drummers. Enough said.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 26, 2010)

kollias' right foot is faster then most drummers double bass - a machine

i like this guy too & think his style is better. also a chick playing a kxk.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 27, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Oh fuck the unspoken king was a massive flop. One of the worst releases ever.. cant believe they put the name cryptopsy to it.



To each his own I suppose. I thought it was extravagant,but I must I admit its hard finding people that agree with me 

But hey, What sounds good to me is good to me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 27, 2010)

That is definitely impressive, though he starts losing control past 240 bpm and starts missing out beats and becomes either sloppy or plays the fills too slow.

Flo Mounier smokes them all IMO.


----------

